

Epic Answer: Why is e-commerce such a hot area in venture capital now? - espeed
http://www.quora.com/Why-is-e-commerce-such-a-hot-area-in-venture-capital-now/answer/Elizabeth-Knopf

======
eknopf
Thanks.... let me know if you have thoughts, feedback, or comments! Would love
to hear !

